# How do I show syllables in writing? (poetry)



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

I'm writing poetry stuff right now, and I'm wondering how I show certain syllables. Like, if I have the word "every" but I want in pronounced in three syllables, "ev er ee" how do I show that in writing?

I've got it as, "Evâ€™ery" right now, but I'm not sure if that's right.

Same with the word "Singularly" I want it "sing you lar il ee" I have it out as, "singularâ€™ly" but once again, I'm not sure if that's right.

Shakespeare did shit like this, so it's totally valid and a thing I can do.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 9, 2012)

Well, an apostrophe generally implies a missing letter or two, so I wouldn't use those just because it would be confusing.  But it's poetry... do whatever you want, as long as you have a good reason for it.


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

Mmm, I wouldn't about the English metter. And Renard is right, apostrophes aren't the most optimal -and here, I had assumed Shakespeare's were omissions as well, granted, I've only read his plays-. In Spanish we use the diaeresis to break syllables that normally would be produced as a single one: "Fuego" would normally be "Fue'/go", but if written "FÃ¼ego", then it should be read as "Fu'/e/go", but this clearly doesn't apply here.

Why don't you just write the word like you mean it to sound? Like Renard said, it's poetry, and creative in essence.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Why don't you just write the word like you want it to sound?


Because that would look silly 

The only other thing I can think of is to figure out how to make the vowels with the stresses over them in Word.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> Because that would look silly
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is to figure out how to make the vowels with the stresses over them in Word.



I don't know what version of Word you have, but there's usually a menu somewhere called 'symbols' (under Insert, probably) where you can find them.  Most of the common ones have easy to remember hot keys, like ctrl+' e for Ã© and so on.  But be careful with that, because accents have a purpose, too.  Maybe it would help if you explained the context, why you're trying to use them?


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2012)

Dashes I think would work too.
Ga-tor-ade.
Eh, meh.


----------



## Conker (May 10, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I don't know what version of Word you have, but there's usually a menu somewhere called 'symbols' (under Insert, probably) where you can find them.  Most of the common ones have easy to remember hot keys, like ctrl+' e for Ã© and so on.  But be careful with that, because accents have a purpose, too.  Maybe it would help if you explained the context, why you're trying to use them?


Writing sonnets, so I need to hit a syllable quota per line  Shakespeare would alter pronunciation of words, but usually in taking out a syllable (with an appostrophe) and not adding one in. I figure the reverse is legit, since it's also done in music for rhythm, I just don't know how to grammatically do it.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 11, 2012)

Is this intended to be a reviewed piece? Like a school project? If so, I'd go with dashes. It doesn't always look lov-e-ly, but it gets the job done. If it's for personal enjoyment, I'd just spell them as is, and remember the syllable accenting in your head.


----------



## Conker (May 11, 2012)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Is this intended to be a reviewed piece? Like a school project? If so, I'd go with dashes. It doesn't always look lov-e-ly, but it gets the job done. If it's for personal enjoyment, I'd just spell them as is, and remember the syllable accenting in your head.


It's something that, if it turns out to be good, I'll toss up on the Kindle and Nook stores.


----------



## Conker (May 14, 2012)

I asked an old college professor and he also said use dashes, so problem solved. Figured I'd mention this in case anyone else finds themselves wondering.


----------

